# What do you do with your RIBBONS?



## Equina

So, my ribbons from my first season of showing are just piled all over my desk! 

*Anyone have any creative things to do with horse show ribbons?*

I've heard of sewing them into a quilt/blanket, but that is way too intense for me!  I'm not that crafty!


----------



## gotxhorses

I took a ribbon and like tacked it on my upper part of my wall right below the ceiling to it (I let the ribbon hang down some in between tacks, but not much. Just so it looked kind of draped, not straight across. (I put tacks every few feet) Then I just hung my ribbons over the ribbon. They're out of the way, and easy to see.


----------



## lizzie_magic

I sewed some of my ribbons into a blanket. Most of them are just in a bag somewhere in my bedroom. One day in the very distant future i want to make a blanket out of blue ones, but i don't win them very often.


----------



## Midwest Paint

I made an easy strip to attach mine, then hang along my trailer when taking pics. Not overly creative, but good for photo ops. When not on the strip, along the wall.. Again, not exciting, but I havent come across anything too thrilling to do with them, LOL, and I dont want to destroy them either as it was earned.


----------



## moomoo

I just put some string on my wall and hang um up  I used one for a photo album cover :lol:


----------



## Supermane

I'm interested too. I'm going away to college and thinking of making a pillow made, but if anyone has a better idea I'd like to know as well.
Show Throws - Custom Ribbon Quilts made from your treasured horse show prizes.


----------



## moomoo

i was just thinking a pillow?! but our ribbons are different over here i think :?


----------



## PoptartShop

I usually post mine on the fridge.  I also have this CD rack thingy that my desk came with (its like a shelf) & I hang the ribbons on the CD rack slides. It looks cool! Not very creative, but hey- I like looking at them when I'm at my computer!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

The ribbons that I won that mean alot to me I have hanging in my room, the others are in a box somewhere at my moms. I have quite a few of them and trophies, but the trophies I donate to the local 4-h club and they re-use them for awards and stuff. 

I also have a few ribbons hanging in my tack room back at the barn.


----------



## Painted Ride

i took hay string and wrapped it around my curtains in my room and hung my ribbons along the string......i also hung them from my stall


----------



## buckaroo2010

I keep mine hanging on my wall my dad ran a string across my wall and I have them all hanging on there in order from 1st-6th I got way over 100 hangin on there it takes up my whole wall


----------



## FGRanch

I hang them on all my bridles that I don't use very often. There are lots of them I own over 20 bridles.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

I hung them on the wall in our Living Quaters, I really like it there bc it gives me some inspiriation at horse shows and I also keep some in my bedroom on the wall.


----------



## hotreddun

I kept all mine for years thinking I would sew them in a quilt...unfortunately I don't know the first thing about sewing. So when I got my own house and had to move all my junk from my parents...I threw them away. Now I don't even pick them up at the showsunless they are attached to money.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

hotreddun said:


> I kept all mine for years thinking I would sew them in a quilt...unfortunately I don't know the first thing about sewing. So when I got my own house and had to move all my junk from my parents...I threw them away. Now I don't even pick them up at the showsunless they are attached to money.



Im the same way about picking them up, sometimes they hand them out at the gate though and I take them... I dont want to look like a big snob when a little kid is handing them out. I just dont have the place to store them.


----------



## amandaandeggo

i had some from a fun show that werent rossets and i sewed them together and made a ribbon belt =)


----------



## bgood400

This may sound horrible but I have gotten to where I just throw mine away. If some have an important value I will keep them, but I just ran out of room for them! I also have donated some back to the clubs, or just not accepted them. =/


----------



## Flexion

I hang them up in my room in order from Reserve to 5th place. :wink:


----------



## Dartanion

*I hang mine on my wall with some fishing line or yarn. I've got I hope a majority of them up lol I still have a few to go and I've got one wall covered lol. I'm working out where to put the trophines and buckles. My friend suggested a shelf of some kind. *


----------



## Tomorrow

I have a halter I take to show thats full of showribbons. I like it because they all look at me and get all fussed up. Hehe, it gets them nervous and makes them think too much. It's mean but handy if you want some winnings.


----------



## Dartanion

buckaroo2010 said:


> I keep mine hanging on my wall my dad ran a string across my wall and I have them all hanging on there in order from 1st-6th I got way over 100 hangin on there it takes up my whole wall


Same here, I am working on Wall #2 now. Mom refuses to give me some of the ribbons that I gave to her for shows I had on her b-Day and over various occasions. I agreed to give her one of my Champion Ribbons & Some trophies because I Have no clue where to put them lol.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Hang them on my wall on a piece of string.


----------



## GyPsY GiRL

My friend has tons of ribbons and she took small rope and tacked it up across the wall in her room, i would say about every foot going down her wall and hung them all on the rope...it looks pretty cool..her whole was is pretty much covered... i don't have enough for anything like that yet

another idea is to take your very first ribbons and maybe anything else that came from your first show and putting them in a shadow box and hanging that up somewhere


----------



## mlkarel2010

I hang mine on a hanging thing on my wall. It says "BELIEVE" fitting i guess. The bigger Rossettes ended up in storage though because I don't have room for all of them and they don't hang nicely


----------



## mbreakfast

I tape them to my wall.
Lift the metal tab on the back, put tape on that tab (sticky side facing the wall) and press it to your wall pressing down firmly at the top of it where it folds. Does that make sense?

I've done it with all my ribbons, you can't see the tape, and unlike hanging them on string theres no dip in the middle so they will hang and an equal height.


----------



## xilikeggs0

Hang them on a curtain rod.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Mine are hanging on my wardrobe... its cool cos you walk into my room and they're straight in your view. 
My best mate has WAY too many ribbons... her whole barn is decorated in her supreme champion/ champion sashes only! There's well over a hundred up there... I wouldnt wanna know how many boxes full of ribbons she has now 
x


----------



## Miss Katie

Mine are all stored in one of those plastic boxes ( I think 60L ) under my bed, and then I have another cardboard box ( same size) with my trophies, as well as my old swimming medals and trophies.

When I get my own place and stable, the horse ones will be displayed.


----------



## Junebug

give them to your little neice, idk why but they get so happy. My room is full and drawers are too.


----------



## I Love Lane

the local pony clubs are always greatful for donations. Or you can give them back on the day of the show to help keep the clubs costs down


----------



## wordstoasong

I hung my ribbon (the one and only one I currently have) beside a picture of the pony I rode. =] He moved with his snobby owner, so yeah. lol


----------



## ShowJumpLife

There all on my wall at the moment but when I get enough Im going to get a woolen show rug and sew them all onto it.
It looks really neat.


----------



## farmpony84

I keep forgetting to bring them in the house and they end up getting thrown away alot of times. When I was in Germany the stable owner had some put in a shadow box and hung on the front of their horses stalls. It was really cool. They just put champion ribbons in it but it was really neat... 

I hung a couple on my wall in the playroom...


----------



## PiggyPablo

I put them on a hanger covered with a big plastic bag in my closet LOL


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx

the ribbons that mean the most to me i have hanging around my room. like my PtHA reserve world championship, my very first one, and certain championships from open shows. the many others are put in tubs.


----------

